# Approx months



## cmacusa3 (Jan 11, 2015)

my little guy is looking good!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2015)

So cute. He's growing nicely.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks! I owe credit to the advice of you and several others.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Approximately 4 months, just noticed the title just said approx months


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 22, 2015)

100 Grams!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 22, 2015)

I weight my torts the same way! ! ! !

Hahahahaha.....


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 19, 2015)

150 grams today!


----------



## crimson_lotus (Feb 19, 2015)

Cute little guy!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice looking weed field growing there for your sully. Looks nice.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks and yeah that's a extra aquarium That I had, so I planted seeds in it and keep it hot and humid. I put squints in there every night before his soak. It's worked out pretty good so far.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 13, 2015)

200 grams


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 13, 2015)

Look at that beautiful growths!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 14, 2015)

this little one is finally over the 50 gram mark today. (3 months)


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2015)

That's a good looking sulcata. You are on your way.

Leopard looks good too. Do you know the lineage?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Not on the Sulcata, I got it as a hatchling at a new pet store that opened up right by my house. Their info was all out dated and I have used everything I got from this site and passed it on to them. I've gotten pretty close to them so I think I might look into the breeder they got it from.

I got my Leopard from Woody's reptiles and I believe he was helping Andrew with ATC to sell some.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Apr 27, 2015)

Up to 320 grams and growing great!


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 22, 2015)

406 grams today, somewhere close to 8 months old


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 28, 2015)

View attachment 141085

From 1-11 to today 7-28 very pleased so far.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 1, 2016)

Squints is now 2 months from turning 2.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 10, 2016)

More time in the Sun has started to change Squints colors.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 10, 2016)

What a pretty tort!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> What a pretty tort!


Thank you!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 11, 2016)

Gorgeous tortoise! Love those golden/honey tones


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice rain in the a.m. with some afternoon Sunshine and the roses bloomed for a treat.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 12, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Nice rain in the a.m. with some afternoon Sunshine and the roses bloomed for a treat.
> 
> View attachment 180101


That's right!!! Roses are for... eating!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 12, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> View attachment 119088
> 150 grams today!


Gorgeous !


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 12, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Nice rain in the a.m. with some afternoon Sunshine and the roses bloomed for a treat.
> 
> View attachment 180101


So cute!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy 2nd Bday Squints!




Just guessing somewhere on a date. We gave him this date because it's also my daughters Bday and easy to remember. I think he's still a few months shy lol


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 19, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Happy 2nd Bday Squints!
> 
> View attachment 184177
> 
> ...


Very good looking.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 22, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Happy 2nd Bday Squints!
> 
> View attachment 184177
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to your Daughter and this handsome boy


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 2, 2017)

Looked back at this thread and 2 years ago he was just 100 grams. Now 14 pounds


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 2, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> View attachment 198855
> Looked back at this thread and 2 years he was just 100 grams. Now 14 pounds


WOW ! 
And really gorgeous. 
Good job, sir.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW !
> And really gorgeous.
> Good job, sir.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## PJay (Feb 2, 2017)

Wow is right, you've done a fantastic job with Squints Craig! Beautiful shell growth.


----------



## mark1 (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree , great job raising that guy ..........


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks @PJay @mark1 His growth is now in warp speed.


----------

